# Traction tires



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Is there any good way to ensure that a traction tire REALLY REALLY stays put? Some kind of adhesive, something?


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Traction tires are held on by tension not adhesive.
If one seems loose get a replacement or try using Bullfrog snot in its place.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

I know they're held on by tension, but, this one, not so much. It pops off about every three to five laps of my layout, usually right at the top of the grade. The loco's an Athearn Genesis Challenger. I don't really want to try to remove the driver pair (rear axle of the rear driver set), but I may try putting BFS on the rear axle of the front driver set.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Is the traction tire sitting properly in its groove? It really should not be popping out like that.

Is it still under warranty?


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> Is the traction tire sitting properly in its groove? It really should not be popping out like that.
> 
> Is it still under warranty?


Yes; No, it shouldn't, but it's pulling a 25 car train up a 2.7% grade. It could be stretching the tire.

I very much doubt it's under warranty, I'm not the original owner. Got it off the Evil Bay. It came packed in all its packaging, but no warranty card.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You should not have to glue traction tires on. If you're losing them, there are a few reasons.

1. Using the wrong tire for the wheel.
2. Trying to pull too much load or too steep a grade.
3. Cleaning solution has softened the tires.
4. Tires are worn out.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

1. I would hope Athearn would know what size of tires to use.

2. Very possible. Most likely, even. I've got the loco pulling 25 cars or so up a 2.8% grade. Depending on the weight of the cars, that could well be more than the real Challenger was rated to pull.

3. I haven't used cleaning solution on this track, yet.

4. Possible, though I would hope not, because the seller on Ebay said it had only been test-run. Oh, well. Buyer beware, huh? It doesn't matter much to me. I wanted to buy the locomotive, and traction tires can be replaced. I've just bought four different packs of assorted traction tires. Perhaps I can find a smaller one that will fit more tightly. I'm a little wary of trying to disconnect the connecting rods and ecccentric crank. Many small pieces. Any tips?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you have to remove at least the rod from the wheel, or there's no way to get the tire on.  You normally have to stretch traction tires a good bit for them to go on, if they're not somewhat difficult to get over the wheel, chances are they're too big.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

fs2k4pilot said:


> I'm a little wary of trying to disconnect the connecting rods and ecccentric crank. Many small pieces. Any tips?


Take a picture, you'll never remember what it looked like before. Do it over a clean white cotton diaper or terry cloth towel...when the screws hit it, they'll stop dead and not bounce. Use a water color palette or cheap tiny muffin tin to keep parts in order--number the sections if necessary. I use a metric nut driver set found at a flea market, when I don't have the right size, a good quality small needlenose plier will do. Once you get past the first one, you'll wonder what freaked you out so...:thumbsup:


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not too worried about remembering how the things go together, because I can already picture how it's supposed to go together, and where the eccentric crank is supposed to go, and this IS an articulated loco, so I'll have the front drivers as a reference anyways.

What I'm more worried about is the small parts, and putting the screws back in well enough that they stay, but without stripping them.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tighten any screws so their snug but not overly tight' if they start to back out you might try a small drop of loc-tite on the threads.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use the purple Loctite on any driver threads. It's the mildest stuff, but sufficient to keep them from backing out. Do NOT use the red stuff, you'll never get the rods off again!


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

You ain't kiddin'! The red stuff's for the SERIOUSLY high-torque jobs! You'd shear those bolts if you ever tried to take them back out.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The red loc tight requires heat (torch) to remove. Do not use it on models


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Got it.

BTW, Whereabouts in North Carolina are you, Southern?


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, I pulled the traction tire drivers off the 3985, and put on Calumet #510 replacement tires. It wasn't terribly difficult. The #510 tires are meant for smaller steamers like 0-8-0s, so they should fit pretty frickin' snug on the Challenger's drivers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It all depends on the diameter of the wheels. The tires should look too small when you hold them up to the wheel, because they have to be stretched around the wheel to stay on properly. 

I have small steamers that have larger diameter wheels than the larger freight locomotives, it all depends on the service they were intended for. Steamers for passenger service tend to have the larger drivers for faster top speeds, freight engines have smaller drivers for pulling power.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, I know. I made sure the tires I put on were plenty small so they would fit really snugly. Those tires were actually a size smaller than the ones recommended for a Challenger.


----------

